# .25 miles x .25 miles bid



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I read a article in snow magizine that said this year more and more customers will want more work for less money. That is the situatiopn in my area. My question is this. I have a shopping center that is .25 miles x .25 miles. It is wide open and no walk ways need to be done. The bid is 0-2, 2.1-5, 5.1-8, 8.1-12. How many hours would yall think it would take 2- 3500s with 8611s. Or better yet, what would you charge for plowing this lot. thanks in advance


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

if i did my math right, this is a 48 acre property? how much space is taken up by the buildings? 

or correct my math...


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

it would be 40 acres.. based on the # he gave .. and ya probably need a bit more than a couple of trucks.. unless of course there is never anyone there and you like to drive loops at 90 MPH


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If that is clear pavement then you don't have close to enough equipment. You couldn't get a 12" snowfall cleared in 24 hours let alone in a timely manner. JMO


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MnM;842421 said:


> I read a article in snow magizine that said this year more and more customers will want more work for less money. That is the situatiopn in my area. My question is this. I have a shopping center that is .25 miles x .25 miles. It is wide open and no walk ways need to be done. The bid is 0-2, 2.1-5, 5.1-8, 8.1-12. How many hours would yall think it would take 2- 3500s with 8611s. Or better yet, what would you charge for plowing this lot. thanks in advance


No offense but do you have any concept how big 40 acres is?



plowinginma;842523 said:


> it would be 40 acres.. based on the # he gave .. and ya probably need a bit more than a couple of trucks.. unless of course there is never anyone there and you like to drive loops at 90 MPH


Nice math, much better than Sal's :laughing:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

In all fairness to the OP, he could easily rent enough equipment to do the job. None of us know what his plans are so there's no need to pounce.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;842583 said:


> In all fairness to the OP, he could easily rent enough equipment to do the job. None of us know what his plans are so there's no need to pounce.


Very true, except for this question that he asked.



MnM;842421 said:


> . How many hours would yall think it would take 2- 3500s with 8611s.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

There is no way that anyone could plow what sounds to be a big shopping mall or office park with just 2 trucks.. and have any level of service.. he will need some level of equipment support at the very least.. He may also be just guessing on the # of how large the property is.. good luck MnM


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i must have given the wrong measurements. no way is it 40 acres. the lot is 1400 ft x 1400 ft. Now how does that equal 40 something acres......I do a similar lot that is about a third of this one. I just wanted to know everyones opinion. I will try and post a google earth link


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

MnM;843783 said:


> i must have given the wrong measurements. no way is it 40 acres. the lot is 1400 ft x 1400 ft. Now how does that equal 40 something acres......I do a similar lot that is about a third of this one. I just wanted to know everyones opinion. I will try and post a google earth link


Well if it 1400 x 1400 now were up to 45 acres.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would think those two trucks could barely clear 2 inches in 10-12 hours. Especially if the snow is all going to one or two edges.

Is this another joke thread?


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

JB, I'am real close to your town and wouldn't mind helping you figure this one out. Give me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

MnM;843783 said:


> i must have given the wrong measurements. no way is it 40 acres. the lot is 1400 ft x 1400 ft. Now how does that equal 40 something acres......I do a similar lot that is about a third of this one. I just wanted to know everyones opinion. I will try and post a google earth link


1400 x 1400 = 1960000 sq ft

1960000/43560 = 44.96 acres

I see that you're a member of SIMA. Perhaps this would be a good time to call your "buddy" and ask him for advice.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

2COR517;843838 said:


> I would think those two trucks could barely clear 2 inches in 10-12 hours. Especially if the snow is all going to one or two edges.
> 
> Is this another joke thread?


It almost has to be unless he meant he has a couple of those Meyers Ultramounts :waving:


----------

